# New Furnace Recommendations



## Guncho (Apr 28, 2010)

Which would you go for?  Any you would avoid like the plague?

Bryant

Coleman

Econo


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 28, 2010)

Use Google's advanced search option with these keywords and the exact phrase

"class action"

and the words

terrible

bad

junk

fire

unreliable


----------



## travelover (Apr 28, 2010)

There are only a small number of manufacturers of furnaces. Do a little research on the internet and see who makes what.


----------



## Guncho (Apr 29, 2010)

travelover said:


> There are only a small number of manufacturers of furnaces. Do a little research on the internet and see who makes what.



I did a search but thought I would ask here as well.  People are more apt to leave a review if they had a bad experience and no furnace manufacturer is going to have a perfect record.

The Econo 300 is made by Goodman.


----------



## travelover (Apr 29, 2010)

Goodman makes builder grade stuff, though I've heard that they are better than they used to be.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 30, 2010)

How about Googling something like this one:
Google

This review looks good: Furnaces Reviews: Best Furnace - ConsumerSearch


----------



## travelover (Apr 30, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> How about Googling something like this one:
> Google
> 
> This review looks good: Furnaces Reviews: Best Furnace - ConsumerSearch



Good review. I'd also recommend getting at least 3 quotes before you buy. Make sure that you are comparing like furnaces (efficiency) with like warranties. I replaced mine a year ago and got quotes that varied by several thousand dollars. Another important step is to accurately determine how big your furnace needs to be. Typically installers just replace with the same BTU output as the current furnace or use a square footage rule of thumb. This often results in too big of a furnace, which is less comfortable and wears out faster because it is always turning on and off.

The Importance of Properly Sizing a New Furnace: Be Sure to Get the Most Out of Your Heating System


----------

